# Laufwerke verbinden



## chefkoch_Pan (1. Apr 2004)

Hallo,

kann mann mit java ein Programm erstellen
das die netzlaufwerke verbindet wenn diese nicht vorhanden sind??

mich würde interessieren wie mann das am besten realisiert?


danke im Voraus


----------



## citizen_erased (1. Apr 2004)

es ist sicher (wie so oft) die frage, was du unter "netzlaufwerke verbindeen, wenn diese nicht vorhanden sind" verstehst. mal ganz dumm gegengefragt, wie kann man (und frau!) etwas verbinden, was nicht vorhanden ist?


----------



## Guest (1. Apr 2004)

hatte mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt, sorry.

verbinde laufwerk P mit \\Server\FreigabeA
falls Verbindung schon besteht nichts machen
falls Verbindung P mit \\Server\FreigabeB
trenne diese und verbinde mit \\Server\FreigabeA


sorry


----------



## Grizzly (1. Apr 2004)

Es gibt keine Möglichkeit mit Java an sich Windows Netzwerklaufwerke zu verbinden. Du musst dann aus Deinem Java Programm heraus die NET.EXE mit den entsprechenden Parametern aufrufen.


----------

